# Best steel racing bike ever



## flyingporkpies (Sep 26, 2008)

For those readers who have ridden a fair spread of racing steel bikes, what was the best ever? Criteria for this unbeatable experience would have to include comfort but mainly that magical feeling of speed, up, down and in a straight line that more sluggish machines have been unable to replicate. The question is regardless of groupsets and wheels so imagine you can have whatever you wish, what would be your dream bike? I simply ask so I can go out and buy one! I've heard the Merckx Corsa's are pretty special, but also Colnago's, Peugeots, etc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

MX Leader


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

Master Xtra Light


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

"Fastest" steel race bike I ever rode was a Tesch that I borrowed from a friend last summer. I'm normally an average at best sprinter, but on that thing I was winning bunch sprints on the group rides and just flying in the 2 crits I did on it. 

But... "best ever" is far too subjective to really answer.


----------



## gregwjs (Nov 9, 2007)

Fastest ones I've ever seen were the old Coors Light Serotta team bikes of the early 90's. Those things were unstoppable in the road races and criteriums around Texas at the time. I've often thought of running one down in order to improve my own results and personal bests.

Here's one in action:










Extremely fast bikes...


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

Pegoretti. I'd like a Big Leg Emma, but I'd be happy with any of them.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

*This one...*










But once you swap out the engine, it's just another bike.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

If you want to go out and buy steel, forget brands and go custom. You will go faster on a bike built for you. In the past 8 years, I've owned steel, alu, carbon and mixed from Trek, Casati, Colnago, Cervelo, Panasonic (vintage) and two no-name Asian carbon bikes.

But the "fastest" bike I own (and heaviest) is my custom, lugged-steel Zanconato made in Worcester, Mass. www.zanconato.com


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Too many variables.
If you are a 150 pound racer, one of the classics might make the list. If you are pushing 180, another set of frames might do it. If you are "adult sized", you will need something with a modern tubeset. 
My favorite (until I became too heavy to race on it), was an early 80's Bianchi TSX (max weight 180). My current ride is a Gunnar Roadie.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Any frame with Eddy on it.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Ha!
He doesn't even make steel bikes anymore. (big mistake)


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Ha!
> He doesn't even make steel bikes anymore. (big mistake)


I know, that is like the Pope becoming a Buddhist.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

My Francesco Moser World hour record edition was the fastest, hence the name!! But for my heavy plumbers apprentice, warehouse worker, weightlifting ass, the Masi 3V volumetrica built from Columbus Max tubing was the bomb! 
There's a crapload of nice retro italian steel out there for 7-800 bucks. Can't go wrong with any of 'em, unless your pushing 200. 
Now I'm on fondriest deda steel wich is really acceptional, beautiful, snappy, livelly ride. (See signature pic).


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

If he just made one modern steel bike, (in Molteni orange), he'd sell thousands.


----------



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

Rossin's Ghibli. I lusted after one when I was too young to afford one, and when I finally did I loved it and rode it into the ground. The geometry, the ride, the unmistakable paint -- certainly my vote for the best steel race bike.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Okay...
DeRosa, Tommasini, Ciocc, Concorde, Viner, Somec, Fuso, Havnoonian, Masi 3V Volumetrica, Masi Gran criterium, Pinarello, Bianchi (shout out to grumpy), Mondonico, Torelli, Tommasso, Basso, Gios, Pogliogi, Faggin, Cervelo prodigy, Mercian, Mercier, Sachs, Cinelli, Geurciotti, Carrera, peugeot, Bennotto
I can't think of any other brands just now. But peg, geurc, tomi, and colnago are my faves


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

My 89/90 Tesch. at least for Crits. The Tesch was a track bike with gears and brakes. Very short, steep, extremely stiff and high bottom bracket. My son now races it and it will keep up with the modern plastic bikes.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

hummm. Actually an 86 Paramount (Waterford I think) was an excellant all round racer and comfortable. But not as good of a crit bike as the Tesch. Still have the Paramount frame and fork, but it needs a paint job.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, it depends on the decade. Currently Dario Pegoretti, ATMO.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

.......................


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Salsa Casseroll?


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Len's Richard Sachs.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Scooper said:


> Len's Richard Sachs.


+1. what I have ridden. Colnago Master Light.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

i nominate the Fondriest X-Status as my fastest ride. To bad it was the wrong size. this one holds the record as my fastest downhill speed, near 48mph. It went by in a blur. Beautiful paint job, hate the rubber flat black that they went to after this years model. So far i've missed out on 2 bids on eBay and a guy on craigslist that sold a complete bike in his city for $200, he didn't want to ship.


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

Gios Torino Super Record.


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

Custom steel from Spectrum Cycles.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Merckx


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I vote Merckx as well. The geometry allways worked for me. I got to ride a Coors Light Serotta that belonged to Greg Oravitz. We swapped bikes for a ride and he rode my litespeed. I was really impressed with the ride and how well it cornered. My litespeed felt mushy compared to it. I also got to do several laps of a crit course on a DeRosa Primato and I would rate it outstanding as well. I currently ride a Pegoretti Big Leg Emma, but if I decided to get serious about racing again I would buy a sub $1000 aluminum frame. I wouldn't want to crash the BLE.


----------



## miche (Nov 19, 2007)

Zullo


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Scooper said:


> Len's Richard Sachs.


...is EXACTLY my size. Len, get sick of that thing, OK? 

Oh, and Scooper's stainless Waterford is no slouch.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

cmg said:


> i nominate the Fondriest X-Status as my fastest ride. To bad it was the wrong size. this one holds the record as my fastest downhill speed, near 48mph. It went by in a blur. Beautiful paint job, hate the rubber flat black that they went to after this years model. So far i've missed out on 2 bids on eBay and a guy on craigslist that sold a complete bike in his city for $200, he didn't want to ship.


hey now! I love the matte/flat/rubbered black! I hit 48mph today!!


----------



## limerence (Sep 25, 2008)

in reading through the frames for this thread (BLE, MX leader, etc), how would i tell which frames are good for bigger riders? i'm 6'3" 230lbs.

only reference i caught was jhamlin's on the masi 3v.


----------



## CippoForLife (Oct 10, 2006)

Guess I'll go with my Waterford R-33


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

For me, it was my teal & white 80's lotus. I could blow by those serious riders in all their fancy bikes and clothing in casual shorts... I sure do miss the feel of that. Hopefully, I'll be duplicating that with my build. I'll find out this Thursday!


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

I have an old Zinn custom that I bought on ebay last summer, and that thing feels amazingly fast. Climbs exceptionally well.

Doesn't ride or fit quite as nicely, nor handle as well as my Kirk, but the Zinn does feel quite zippy.


----------



## Jimbolaya (Jun 2, 2008)

Mark Nobilette makes the steel Zinn bikes. I have one of his bikes on order. It should be here soon. I'm so excited. I'm hoping it's as good as you say.
-j





bikeboy389 said:


> I have an old Zinn custom that I bought on ebay last summer, and that thing feels amazingly fast. Climbs exceptionally well.
> 
> Doesn't ride or fit quite as nicely, nor handle as well as my Kirk, but the Zinn does feel quite zippy.


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

I've only raced a half-dozen steel bikes, but I've ridden many others... as a racer I was a 175-180 lb leadout man (I didn't have the the top end of our best sprinters, but could work through a crowd)...

Best Racing - Match-built '99 Paramount (853 tubset and custom straightblade fork), raced on one season as sponsored bike, but wouldn't race it these days if I owned one to avoid crashing it. I'd imagine Waterfords, Spectrums, Sachs, etc. would be similar...

Fastest (but not very comfortable) - Marinoni Squadra with steep angles, high BB (for Crit corners) and selective use of SP - stiff and had telepathic handling - and I hit 68mph down mountain after drafting a truck.

2nd Fastest (tie) - Colnago w/ Gilco tubes and Serotta Colorado II, barely edge the Paramount in handling, but not as comfortable.

Most comfortable (but whippy) - Handbuilt Tange Prestige - barely edges Paramount in comfort.

Favorite - Tawainese-built TIG copy of 853 Paramount w/ aftermarket carbon fork ('99 Schwinn Peloton) - 90-95% of all the best from the other bikes at fraction of cost... a no-worry bike that is outstanding in all departments.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

limerence said:


> in reading through the frames for this thread (BLE, MX leader, etc), how would i tell which frames are good for bigger riders? i'm 6'3" 230lbs.
> 
> only reference i caught was jhamlin's on the masi 3v.


Either one of those (BLE or MXL) would be GREAT for you. I ride an MXL and am 6'5" 225lbs. It's PLENTY strong. You need to know about the tubesets to know which is "better" for bigger riders. If you are having something built, just go with what the builder says to build with.

If you are buying old steel, in general, you should stay away from anything described as super light, extra light, etc. 

Here's a Columbus tubing chart to get you started. http://equusbicycle.com/bike/columbus/columbuschart.htm

And something from Carl Strongs site
http://www.strongframes.com/downloads/Tubing2006.pdf


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

Jimbolaya said:


> Mark Nobilette makes the steel Zinn bikes. I have one of his bikes on order. It should be here soon. I'm so excited. I'm hoping it's as good as you say.
> -j


Well, my Zinn is old enough that Lennard probably built it. I'd say it's a mid-to-late 90s. So yours is probably different.

Good luck with it, though!


----------



## bemmis (Sep 14, 2008)

CippoForLife said:


> Guess I'll go with my Waterford R-33



awesome bottle cages. (awesome bike too)


----------



## cat4rider (Nov 10, 2006)

My Strong custom....


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

*Indie Fab(ulous)*

A neighbor of mine has let me ride his Independent Fabrications custom a few times. Lucky for me we are about the same size. This bike is like riding a cloud with a rocket booster attached to the underside.


----------



## barrettscv (Aug 31, 2008)

ckilner said:


> Favorite - Tawainese-built TIG copy of 853 Paramount w/ aftermarket carbon fork ('99 Schwinn Peloton) - 90-95% of all the best from the other bikes at fraction of cost... a no-worry bike that is outstanding in all departments.


Can that frame be purchased today?

Michael


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

barrettscv said:


> Can that frame be purchased today?
> 
> Michael


Only used on eBay or CL. They really are nice frames.


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

barrettscv said:


> Can that frame be purchased today?
> 
> Michael


The '98-'00 Pelotons, Peloton Pros and Circuits (same frame) come up on ebay... and are well-priced for the quality of the frame. The Lemond Zurich of the same timeframe has similar geometry (lower BB and TT?), but are usually priced higher. Also, the Jamis Eclipse.

Lots of frames use Reynolds 853 tubsets - and are built to similar dimensions. The True Temper OX tubset is similar to 853.

The 56cm Paramount/Schwinns had 74/73 HT/ST angles, 56.5 cm TT, 41cm chainstays, 65mm BB drop and a 98.3cm wheelbase with a 40mm offset fork - I went to a 43mm offset carbon fork and like the handling a little more.

Googling for new bikes found these...
http://bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/mercier_serpensIX.htm
http://www.co-motion.com/single_bikes/espresso.html
http://www.gunnarbikes.com/roadie.php

Geometry/handling is always a personal thing. The nice thing about the air-hardening steel tubsets is the light weight, stiff joints, thin-wall comfort, and cost (for production frames). That Serpens only has 853 main tubes... the Co-Motion looks nice (but at a price).

[EDIT] P.S. If you get a Peloton, ditch the headset, Aluminum fork and tig stem - go threadless with a carbon fork, like a cheap one from Performance.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

I thought I already posted here.

Speedvagen.


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

threesportsinone said:


> I thought I already posted here.
> 
> Speedvagen.


Sacha builds some beautiful bikes - I saw one he made for his father-in-law on RAGBRAI '07 - it was one of the most detailed and elegant bikes I've ever seen.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I've got a Colnago Super with Nuovo Record that is consistently faster than any other bike I ride.

That bike is a freaking rocket, but not comfortable for more than about 30 miles.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Scooper said:


> Len's Richard Sachs.


Don't know how good it rides but it's damn purty.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

cmg said:


> i nominate the Fondriest X-Status as my fastest ride. To bad it was the wrong size. this one holds the record as my fastest downhill speed, near 48mph. It went by in a blur. Beautiful paint job, hate the rubber flat black that they went to after this years model. So far i've missed out on 2 bids on eBay and a guy on craigslist that sold a complete bike in his city for $200, he didn't want to ship.


If I'm not mistaken that Fondriest might be the last steel frame ridden in the TdF by a Div I team. '98 I think but can't remember the team. Cofidis?


----------



## wrestlr (Feb 19, 2007)

I am partial to my build:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2956447516/

-Mike


----------



## barrettscv (Aug 31, 2008)

Scooper said:


> Only used on eBay or CL. They really are nice frames.


I would like a modern version of my 1972 Paramount;










Michael


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

.....


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

barrettscv said:


> I would like a modern version of my 1972 Paramount;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This 70th anniversary Paramount would seem the logical choice, but you'll need to get your order in quick...
https://www.schwinnbikes.com/paramount/about-paramount/index.html


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

ckilner said:


> This 70th anniversary Paramount would seem the logical choice, but you'll need to get your order in quick...
> https://www.schwinnbikes.com/paramount/about-paramount/index.html


Or, a Waterford RS-22 in 953... Same material, same builders, 2/3 the cost:




























Very, very close to the geometry of your Paramount:


----------



## Lance#8in09 (Sep 13, 2008)

.......


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*depends*

small?= colnago tecnos
big?=Merckx MXL

in between? many to choose

fastest steel? How about Miguel Indurains rebadged Pegorettis?

right now Sachs

and Ithinkthe last steel raced well in a GT was the Olmo Millenium ridden by Vitaluccio Seguros.Red Rose has some still on closeout

http://www.redroseimports.com/Olmo_Closeouts.html

Some guys on CSC were racing super prodigys in the Spring Classics in the early 2000s
Alessandro Ballan raced steel Wiliers in the classics a year or 2ago


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

Scooper said:


> Only used on eBay or CL. They really are nice frames.



Bought one this spring here in Mexico 52cm, all original like new condition except for the crunchy tires. $400 bucks. My favorite ride.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> small?= colnago tecnos
> big?=Merckx MXL
> 
> in between? many to choose
> ...



IMHO, it depends on the rider. For someone like ATP or I, it would be a MX Leader or one of the Colnago MAX frames. Those frames are heavy and would be overkill for a 150# rider. Smaller riders could get the same ride from a Nemo, Genius, 747, or similiar tubesets. I have a Pegoretti Big Leg Emma which rides similar to my MXL but is significantly lighter. 

If I ever get serious about racing again, I won't go with steel. I will probably get something like a Siegler with a sloping top tube. I don't want to crash any of my steel bikes.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Old Bianchis were clearly fast bikes.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Old Bianchis were clearly fast bikes.


I love those. I have a late 90's Campione d'Italia that I just can't seem to part with (clearly not as old as the one in that photo!)


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*don't forget*



Pablo said:


> Old Bianchis were clearly fast bikes.


the Legnano's he and Gino used to ride

oh and yes a Peg is a reallly fast steel ride as well
BLE for us bigger guys
Marcelo for the rest


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

limerence said:


> in reading through the frames for this thread (BLE, MX leader, etc), how would i tell which frames are good for bigger riders? i'm 6'3" 230lbs.
> 
> only reference i caught was jhamlin's on the masi 3v.


http://cgi.ebay.com/De-Rosa-Primato...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

El OS is a great tubeset from a great guy on this board-if live.com is back it would be a great BIN. even if its not its an excellent deal from a guy that cares for his bikes. If this fits it would be a great bike for you. I have two in 57 cm and I am 220 lbs.

b21


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

my vote goes to something custom in 953 or the like. Light and stiff were needed, fits and can be tuned to your riding preference. IMO the older classics are sweet and I love em but in terms of just performance they don't compare to the newest offerings


----------



## Wheel Right (Jun 5, 2008)

flyingporkpies said:


> For those readers who have ridden a fair spread of racing steel bikes, what was the best ever? Criteria for this unbeatable experience would have to include comfort but mainly that magical feeling of speed, up, down and in a straight line that more sluggish machines have been unable to replicate. The question is regardless of groupsets and wheels so imagine you can have whatever you wish, what would be your dream bike? I simply ask so I can go out and buy one! I've heard the Merckx Corsa's are pretty special, but also Colnago's, Peugeots, etc.


I have been on pro level bikes for the last 23 years. I have owned many of the bikes mentioned in this thread, and have also ridden carbon and aluminum alloy framesets. 

The finest steel racing bikes I have ever ridden are built by Dario Pegoretti. I currently own 2. The best all around road racing frame for everyday training and competing is the Marcelo. If I wanted a competition specific, every moment of the ride above 20 mph, Crit bike, or bike for flat/rolling road racing with a lot of accelerations, I would choose the Big Leg Emma. I would not choose the BLE for an everyday bike, but I have never ridden a straighter tracking, higher torque more stable acceleration machine than the BLE. 

I ride my Marcelo 6 days a week . . . I rest on the other day. If I could only have one bike, it would be the Marcelo. If Dario quit making bikes, the next frame builder to consider would be Zullo. 

Don't take my word for it, go out and ride one, or compare a few. Many steel bikes are made to look beautiful, but are no longer the focus on engineering resources and creative evolution. Dario is passionate about his steel bikes and continues to improve them with subtle and not so subtle enhancements. 

Enjoy the ride.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Mercian*

I suppose if you are trying to pick something not made now but with some track record a Look 753 as ridden by Bernard Hinault. A Raleigh 753 used by Zoltemelk. etc.

Available today probable "mass produced" MXL. I have one and love it.

Here it is:-










But if I were to change I may go for one of these Mercians. I had my Peugeot 753 redone by them and the paintwork is unbelievable.










But this is a topic that could be discussed forever with no conclusion. There have been such fabulous bikes over the years.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*3Rensho*

Katana with DA 7400


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

my upcoming s3 frame from steve rex


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> MX Leader



+100000


wow i love how this and the master lite were the top 2 bikes listed..... and yes thats where my votes will also go....


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

*Nagasawa*

not mine, but how about a Nagasawa...


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

*plus one for a classic Bianchi*

At least, it's fast enough for me.

mid 80's Campione d'Italia, I do believe. My baby, my love, my first bike.


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

*Steve Rex*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

thedips said:


> +100000
> 
> 
> wow i love how this and the master lite were the top 2 bikes listed..... and yes thats where my votes will also go....



And the irony is, I no longer own an MX Leader.

Loved it.

Replaced it with a Pegoretti Luigino, which is every bit its equal.


----------



## CippoForLife (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's my Waterford.:










Since toned down a bit, but this frame is both fast and smooth!










Now has Reynolds DV46T wheels, 3T ARX front end and a comfier saddle :thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Pogliaghi.


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

My Colnago Super, circa 1985.

It runs circles around my Cinelli Spirit with carbon forks and stays and my old Lemond Zurich 853, though the Lemond was a nice bike. Too bad it was a bit too large for me.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

mj3200 said:


> I suppose if you are trying to pick something not made now but with some track record a Look 753 as ridden by Bernard Hinault. A Raleigh 753 used by Zoltemelk. etc.
> 
> Available today probable "mass produced" MXL. I have one and love it.
> 
> ...


It is hard to not love Mercian
Fantastic bikes
Fantastic ride
Insanely great finish work
Whenever I see a new $5000 or $6000 curvy framed CF bike, I think 'wouldn't someone really prefer a nice Mercian'?


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

danl1 said:


> But once you swap out the engine, it's just another bike.


True that, but in your head it can't do any harm to think the bike is fast. If I were buying now I would get







JK Special from D Kirk. Love these bikes but Carl Strong took all my money Maybe next year after the wife forgets I said the Strong was my last bike ever.


----------



## waterford (Sep 30, 2004)

Best production of yore.....Merckx MXL
Best production current.....Pegerotti Marcelo

Bespoke is a different catagory.


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

For anyone looking for a new steel Eddy Merckx frame, the UK distributors FK Marketing had the final batch and had a few sizes and models left:

http://www.multimit.com/fkm/eddymerckx/steel.shtml


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

I think the best steel frame... well it depends... I'd say a 1990's bike made of Columbus SL or SLX can't still be beat. I'm talking overall performance for sprinting, confort, durability. Add cost in the equation, and then customisation (size and colors, pegs options...) Who made it? Ernesto or Dario... Gunnar or Schwinn...

For me, living a few miles away from the shop, it meant a chromed front and rear, custom lugged frame by Giuseppe Marinoni. I had two made over years. He measured and sized me, then did the bikes himself. That definitely added a dimension in my relationship to the bike. I was too young to understand apparently because I sold my last Marinoni... except the feeling stayed, like missing and amputated limb. Gone the bike, but not the exceptionnal feel.
I'd get one today if I could afford it. My Litespeed Siena would then become my "mule" for bad days.

Marinoni "Special" Columbus SL... Tweety bird yellow with chrome. Djeeez!


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I like my new IF best *

Sorry guys, but I like this best although there are so many beautiful rigs, it's crazy!!


----------



## bemmis (Sep 14, 2008)

Mosovich said:


> Sorry guys, but I like this best although there are so many beautiful rigs, it's crazy!!


what size is that


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Size..*

Here's the low down..

55 seat tube center to center
56.5 top tube
17.5 head tube
42 chainstays
Seat angle 73.5
Head tube angle 73
18.0 lbs as it sits..

Oh, it rides like a DREAM!!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Damn that's a beauty... I dreamed of having one of those since high school. 

The only thing I'd change would be the wheels. I'd go with some hand builts made of Record hubs, black DT Swiss 14/15 gauge double butted spokes, black brass nipples and Ambrosio Nemesis rims shod with 27mm FMB Paris Roubaixs or Vittoria Pave EVO CGs.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

My first racing bike back around 1985 was an orange Merckx Corsa with Campy Super Record. I've loved that bike but I always really wanted a Richard Sachs.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

ru1-2cycle said:


> Gios Torino Super Record.


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

Moser's Big Wheel!


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

miche said:


> Zullo


Zullo is pretty good, but I think Zunnow trumps Zullo for frames who's name begins with "Z".


----------

